
Show HN: Razorframe – a Node.js module for empowering real-time apps at scale - edshpark
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;team-emt&#x2F;razorframe<p>Razorframe is a Node.js library for enabling the effective backend scaling of your real-time application.  Built on top of Socket.io, Razorframe’s simple server-and client-side API allows you to easily employ the task processing of multiple, parallel Node instances in conjunction with an in-memory queue.<p>Our team set out to deliver on pushing the impact of real-time web through maximizing backend resources provided by multi-core server systems.  By allowing your Node.js server to run on multiple threads and ensuring data consistency through an evented queueing system, Razorframe makes your application’s backend more resilient and performant under duress.<p>We&#x27;d love to get some feedback on Razorframe and ways in which we can make it a better solution for your next Node.js project. Feel free to check us out on GitHub!<p>Thank you!
======
brudgers
To submit a |url| using the |submit| page, the |text| box must be empty. When
both |url| and |text| have content, only the |text| is submitted.

It is ok to submit a |url| and then add a comment to the story after the story
appears on the |new| page.

